# Which brand



## kiwistopper (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, Im in looking at buying a set of flat boxes and automatic taper. Any thoughts, recommendations would be much appreciated. Living in New Zealand, the major brand seems to be Tapetech and Northstar.


----------



## rettt (Mar 31, 2008)

North Star


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Tape tech started it all, Northstar improved on what TapeTech has done...

Northstar bazookas, angle heads, box handles, and other extended handles are top of the line innovative tools. The pumps are alright and the finishing boxes don't hold much mud, but are good boxes all-around. They also do not manufacture a nail spotter. I would suggest a Blueline nail spotter to compliment a Northstar set. 

I have limited experience with Tapetech, but have used Northstar for the last 2 or 3 years and have liked their tools much more than the Blueline set I owned and the Canadian Columbia bazooka I owned...


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually i believe Ames was the first, I could be wrong but up here ames has been around for at least 20 years. That's when i started, the others i haven't heard of until later.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

I often say Tapetech rather than Ames, but yes, Ames was first. You used to only be able to rent tools I think as long ago the 1930s from Ames... Ames has been around for a real long time, longer than Northstar, but Northstar itself has been around since the late 90s so they are pretty new to the game--most taping tool companies have been around at least since the 80s... I believe Tapetech was bought by Ames in the early 80s. You won't find any differences between Ames and Tapetech tools... Other than rental tools are dirty and don't run nearly as well as tools you buy for yourself and keep well maintained...


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

See, i didn't know that. Thanks for the info. I learned something new.:thumbup1:


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

ames is probablly the leader in innovation,but as mentioned there dirty, abused and expensive. tapetech is my choise, do have a columbia set not quite as smooth as the tape tech though. Honestly haven'y tried the north star yet.


----------

